# PM-935 XY Table 3D Model



## davidpbest (Aug 26, 2021)

If anyone needs a 3D model of the XY table on the PM-935 for modeling work-holding layouts, I've attached a model in STEP format.  If anyone wants it in F360, DM me.  The specific dimensions on the model were derived from my mill and yours may have slight variations.


----------



## wachuko (Aug 26, 2021)

I plan on getting one next year.  Will PM you for the F360 file... Thank you!


----------



## wachuko (Aug 26, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## wachuko (Aug 26, 2021)

935, 935... jeez...  I only wish!  What I am getting is the PM-932M...

Oh well... but the file worked,


----------



## Cletus (Aug 27, 2021)

Cool,  thank you David!
My 935 is finally in Trinidad. Hoping it clears Customs next week!


----------



## Doug Gray (Aug 27, 2021)

Very Cool.  Thanks David


----------



## davidpbest (Aug 27, 2021)

Doug Gray said:


> Very Cool.  Thanks David


You're welcome.


----------



## Cletus (Aug 28, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> View attachment 376361


Wow!   ....would love to learn to do this stuff sometime! .....  NICE WORK!


----------



## Cletus (Aug 29, 2021)

Not to hijack the thread, but any chance someone can provide me with the dimensions of the openings behind the side and rear removable panels on the pedestial of the 935 mill?
I'm completing my VFD and power outlet modules, hopefully to fit in those two cavities, but my mill is not here yet, not for another week or so.


----------



## ddickey (Aug 29, 2021)

Power outlet modules? When I had one I mounted my VFD on that side panel.


----------



## Cletus (Aug 29, 2021)

My plan is to plasma-cut a new panel so my VFD and 115v outlets will mount and present like this. Trying to determine how much room I have to work with given those openings.


----------



## ddickey (Aug 29, 2021)

You might want to think about a remote panel for ease of accessing the vfd.


----------



## Cletus (Aug 29, 2021)

My remote user panel is already built


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Aug 29, 2021)

You should buy those annoying shuttered outlets; they will keep out chips!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus (Aug 29, 2021)

Or use those plastic toddler safety plugs.
Looks like I'll just have to hold-off till my machine arrives. 
Guys, not being rude, but my intent was not to hijack this thread.


----------



## ddickey (Aug 29, 2021)

And you don't think you'll ever use coolant?


----------



## Cletus (Aug 29, 2021)

Mist, brush-on or WD40 spray, but certainly not flood. I have flood on my CNC mill and bandsaw, those are the only applications I see for it in my shop.


----------



## StevSmar (Aug 29, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> You're welcome…


That’s a great model of your table and vices. It almost looks like you’re getting ready to generate tool paths for CNC-LOL. 

I really enjoy Fusion 360, though I don’t really need to be spending any more time on a computer.


----------

